# Please let me defend ourselves....



## Robin (Oct 31, 2009)

Well- I would at least like a chance to defend myself since over 900 people read the post before I had a chance to explain.....

First of all- I am really disgusted with the forum lately. I think there should be a rating system as to the posters just like the sellers and buyers on E-bay. We as participants should be able to rate your opinions as to wether your comments are even worth reading, helpful, honest, positive or always negative.

Next- the Oktoberfest- for all of you who just don't get it.... the Oktoberfest is not a sale you should judge the market on- or any other sale of its type- Sutherlins, Mount Airy, Double Diamond sales, the one up near North Dakota, etc. These sales are where people sell their "Overstock"-- NOT Junk- Overstock. Every breeder has produced a horse or owns a mare that just doesn't work in their program anymore- that is what those sales are for. These are not the sales that dictate what National Champion show horses are worth. For those values- you need to look at private sales, high end auctions such as the Heritage Sale, Event sale, National Show Sale, etc that have a record of horses with titles and produce records consistently selling over a period of time. Unfortunately there aren't amny of this type auction anymore. They cost too much to put on.

Now as far as LKF is concerned. We have been criticized for 30 years that our prices are too high. That we are "too big" of a farm and out of reach for the average person..... So to try to change that preception that we apparently created ourselves by showing and breeding World Champions that have commanded top dollar at public auctions, we began having the Oktoberfest. It is not because we are over breeding- it is becuase we felt we had something we could offer the industry. In case you didn't know Oktoberefest is not just LKF horses- consignors included- Liberty Farm, Mini Gaits, Freedom Hill Farm, Mercedes, COH, Rogers HSR and sometimes even Vermilyea and Arion. We created this sale with one intention:

To offer the public a one day opportunity to buy some of the best breeding and show stock at whatever price the public was willing to spend. We forego all overhead expenses, all show titles, all stud fee values, all years of experience for YOU - the public- to come in and buy a great horse at the rock bottom of prices. We did this sale for YOU - the ones that say "our prices are too high and that you could never afford an LKF horse". This is not a white table cloth, lights, and show, golf cart taxi event. This is the low budget sale in order to allow oursleves to sell the horses for low prices. If you wanted glitz, glamour, catered service, free drinks and high prices- then you should have come to the Heritage Sale.

Now for those of you who still don't get the big picture- it is absolutely absurd of you to post the low prices on a public forum-hence why we don't offer the Oktoberfest online for the World to see. We reward those who show up and take advantage of the one day sale with low, low prices. For those of you who post the low sale prices for the Oktoberfest or any other of the sales similar- YOU are hurting the entire industry and yourself. YOU should be proud and smart enough to keep to yourself the fact that you bought a $4000 colt for $400. Because as far as anyone would know (unless they were here) - by looking at the quality and the pedigree- most people would assume you paid a lot for it- therefore increasing the value of the horse and increasing the value of it's potential foals. However- by posting that you paid $400 for a $4000 colt- people will ask _"what is wrong with it? It must not be show quality? I sure wouldn't breed a $400. horse!"[_ In turn hurting yourslef, your horse, your breeidng program, our prrgram, the sale, and the overall industry. For those of you that do not know- 4 World Champions have now come from past Oktoberfest sales- so they aren't junk!

Now on another note- for the "trespasser" that posted on here- your papers were mailed out yesterday only 15 days from the sale and according to our terms of the sale we have 30 days to get them to you. The CC machine was not working properly at the last minute- so I guess I should have said "sorry- all buyers will have to pay in cash or by check". But then many of you would not have been able to buy those horses. We were at least willing to do whatever we could to be sure people were able to pay in whatever fashion was best for them. And one more note- as per the terms of the sale...LKF is only the sale manager - we are not responsible for any errors or incorrect information provided to us by any of the consignors. So- if you have a problem with paperwork - it would be nice #1- to contact us directy- not post it here as a slap in the face to us- and #2 to contact the consignor.

I hope I have clarified and helped some of you understand a few things about the Oktoberfest and LKF. You can slam us all you want- but remember- I can refuse any person I want from coming on this farm, getting a bidders number and buying a horse here. And to the "trespasser" the next time you come on my farm or the "other" farm you walked into and opened gates and fed horses uninvited with no one home- and then bad mouthed a 31 yr old stallion for how he looked- We will call the police on you!

I told Mary Lou I wasn't going to post on here anymore. But it just doesn't seem fair that people can get on here, bad mouth farms, mis-represent and distort the truth and others believe it to be gospel. Thank goodness there are some good people in the world who make us aware of what is being said about us on a public forum yet behind our backs so we can have a chance to set the story straight. I don't think this forum was designed for this sort of discussion. I think the private e-mails and phone conversations would be better to spread gossip and tell mistruths. It sure seems like to me this type of bad mouthing fits the definition of slander.

Robin-LKF


----------



## slv (Oct 31, 2009)

Robin, Some of the best horses that I have ever purchased have came from the Oktoberfest. Thanks for the OPPORTUNITY. One old gal in particular - I have made thousands on and only gave a song for her. I thought if she was good enough for you to have bred to Buckeroo in the past that she must be a nice addition, and that has proven more than true.

As for the original negative poster, well maybe I won't go there..... Again, thanks for all that you do for the industry and I feel really sorry for the folks that don't recognize that and the fact that you all are the best mentors EVER. No one has ever helped me more and I have seen with my own eyes just how much you have helped other "little guys".

I hope they leave this post up as it is all so very true....


----------



## Horse Feathers (Oct 31, 2009)

I just bought a Buckeroo grandson, he is only 6 months old. Rebel is my dream horse. I am honered to have a grandson, and would love to visit your farm someday. Dont let a few bad apples make you leave, PLEASE STAY. As for posting the sales, it let me know that someday I may be lucky enought to buy one of your outstanding horses.


----------



## loveminis (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you for coming here to set things straight.

You farm, your horses, and the way you represent yourself is nothing short of FIRST CLASS


----------



## MindyLee (Oct 31, 2009)

*GOOD FOR YOU ROBIN* for defending you, your farm, your sales, & horses! That's how I would have did it! You worked way too hard and but your blood and sweat into your farm and have to be the most happiest/proudest person in the miniature industry! Dont let a few bad folks pull you down as you have hundreds of thousands of folks who admire you and your hard work and dedication you have towards your breeding program & horses. Your farm is a farm that I strive to be, not nearly as big in quanity BUT in quality! So 2 huge thumbs up from a small farm here in Michigan who worships you!!!








Proud owner of 2 Buckeroo g-daughters

& a King Supreme son!!!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Oct 31, 2009)

I only live a couple hours away and would love to be able to attend a sale one day



. I'm sorry you've had to go through this.


----------



## blueprintminis (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm glad to see that Robin took the time to respond. I was at the sale. In fact I've been to all LKF sales and have had the opportunity to add some of the very best blood to my mini program because of it. Sadly, there are those handful of people who will take every opportunity to bash others. I've seen it on here directed toward John Eberth and I've seen it on here directed toward JSW minis. It makes me angry and both times I have "sworn off" Lil Beginnings because I can't tolerate the negativity and purposeful hurtfullness. I do keep coming back, however, because usually the good outweighs the bad. I love seeing auction prices posted on the forum after the fact, but Robin does make a good point about the Oktoberfest sale and that the prices are truly NOT reflective of the current market. I truly appreciate the opportunity to purchase top quality minis at rock bottom prices. I bought a weanling colt and a yearling filly at this past sale, both of which are refined and elegant and I know can and will be competetive in the AMHA show ring and then will add some much needed refinement to my breeding program. Please, Robin, keep doing what you are doing. The sale, the open houses, the clinics. All of these are so well thought out, so well put together, so well run, and, at least so far, have been free of charge!!!!!! Someone is footing the bill. I certainly would never be able to do these kinds of things for others and for the betterment of the breed, all at my own expense. Remember the saying "Don't let the brats get you down!". Keep doing what you are doing and know that there are many, many people out there who appreciate it from the bottom of their (my) hearts.

I'd also like to see the moderators of the board publicly censure and perhaps suspend posting priviledges to anyone who posts openly hurtful things that are directed at individuals or individual farms.


----------



## barnbum (Oct 31, 2009)

Huh. I don't know what happened, not one of the 900 who read the other post--that must be gone now, for the better.

But, it seems whenever the big farms who have made amazing names for themselves, ones whose barns are loaded with stalls of gorgeous horses who have won many impressive awards for years and years, get negativity, it stems from a neon green jealous streak.





And which of us wouldn't love to have the opportunity to give Buckeroo a kiss on the muzzle to thank him for all he's done.








I am sorry you felt a need to defend yourself. That must feel deeply frustrating and hurtful.


----------



## Horse Feathers (Oct 31, 2009)

blueprintminis said:


> I'd also like to see the moderators of the board publicly censure and perhaps suspend posting priviledges to anyone who posts openly hurtful things that are directed at individuals or individual farms.


----------



## JWC sr. (Oct 31, 2009)

I did not read the original post either and it is more than likely just as well that I did not.





But with that said, LKF, Robin and her family have long been a positive asset to the miniature industry as a whole. I value each of the Eberth's opinion, even if I don't agree with everything they say at times.





I personally enjoy talking to John, Robin and Marianne whenever and wherever I get the oppurtunity. The last time in person was at Congress and as usual I learned a few things and enjoyed the conversation.





Success sometimes breeds jealousy and ill feelings. So I hope whatever was said Robin you take with a grain of salt at the very least. You and your family have worked hard and deserve whatever allocades you may get. The old saying that good luck is normally preceded by lots of hard work sure applies when it comes to LKF.





It is indeed a shame that some folks have to try to find a way to build themselves up, by tearing down others.



*Good News though it didn't work!!!!*


----------



## Jill (Oct 31, 2009)

Robin --

I hadn't seen or read the other thread. Your post (as usual) is very well presented and sensible. I gather a little of what must have been going on by reading your response and I think we can chalk most problems up to two things -- jealousy and stupidity. Oh, and and I guess we can't forget a lack of manners, either.

Most of my own favorite horses have your farm behind them and one of the best horses I've ever known has your prefix. I'm very proud of them and appreciate what your program and insight have done for our breed.

Jill


----------



## Genie (Oct 31, 2009)

I didn't read the other post and find that I post less and less here for all the reasons you mentioned.

I am sorry that the forum has deteriorated and largely due to hurtful posts.

When a comment or a hopefully helpful tip is posted I can almost always predict a few responders who seem to relish the chance to be mean spirited. Such a shame.

In the future I will try to be more aware of the timing of the Octoberfest event and maybe plan a trip.





Thank you for your post


----------



## Katiean (Oct 31, 2009)

I guess I didn't read the original post. If I feel slighted by someone, I never ever state the name or farm. I for one think sometimes you have to vent. But, you do not have to vent with names and farm names. If the farm or person knows who they are it doesn't mean everyone else knows.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Oct 31, 2009)

I am sorry that after all these years and all that your family has done to try and make the miniature horse breed what it is, still people need to offend. I appreciate that you were trying to help people get some great horses. And if someone knows horses, it doesn't matter what the price it, a great horse is a great horse.

I missed the thread that got nasty. Sorry for that. Lil Beginnings is wayyyy too important to many people to let a few ruin it.

You had a palomino pinto colt at that sale that I would have killed to have!!! You made some very happy buyers out there, don't forget that.


----------



## Robin (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you to all who have posted. I didn't post here looking for other's to compliment or defend us. I just wanted for those who do not know us personally or have not done business with us to not base future thoughts of such by what a few others have said. It just amazes me how uncouth some people are and how distasteful they can be without being upfront and approach the individual one on one. I have and will make mistakes as anyone else. However-looking for a resolution by bashing someone publically only creates animosity and discord. Again- I just think there are ways to handle problems, situations and disagreements in a more appropriate manner.

I hope that the positive parts of LB can surpass and supress the negativness that goes on from time to time. I think a star rating of some sort aside from just the number of times someone posts should be considered. Just my opinion.

Thanks-Robin-LKF

www.littlekingfarm.com


----------



## picasso (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, this is strictly my two cents worth. I only saw the very beginning of the original post. None of the negative stuff was on it, so I really don't know what was said. I can however say with certainty that I have only ever seen the highest class and professionalism from the folks at LKF. We have been to one sale there and one of their clinics. Both were WONDERFUL experiences.

We brought 3 horses home from the sale. They are all wonderful horses. Two are living with a friend of mine currently. The 3rd was bought as a 4-H horse for our son. He went on to win a VERY competetive class of 14 at the Kentucky State 4-H show. One was a stallion that sustained an eye injury here, therefore he has not been shown, BUT he just produced an extremely nice, refined little bay pinto filly for us.

The foaling clinic was a very nicely done day with lots and lots of information. Even scheduled a mare to foal while we were there. Now how many people can do that???? LOL LOL Seriously it was a great day and then to top it off they gave away breedings to 2 of their stallions. And this was ALL free to those of us that went.

Personally, my hat is off to the folks at LKF, keep your heads up and keep on keeping on with what you are doing. As other people have said the only explanation I can see is that old green eyed guy-jealousy.

I for one am looking forward to any future events that you have. Was very sorry that the timing didn't work for us for the last clinic you had this year. Really wanted to attend it.


----------



## minilegends (Oct 31, 2009)

My papers from the Octoberfest sale arrived in the mail today. I have never experienced any type of problem with any of my purchases from Little King Farm. I have followed Buckeroo's career and am one of his greatest fans. I proudly own several of his grandget.

Little King has offered many opportunities to assist and educate the new mini horse enthusiast with clinics and just plain taking the time to talk with others interested in getting into minis. Marianne's (and the Eberth family's) dedication and contributions to the industry speaks for itself. In an attempt to promote and help the industry they get attacked. It is indeed very sad.

That anyone would say such mean nasty things can only be attributed to ignorance.


----------



## LindaL (Oct 31, 2009)

I was so hoping you would come on here and have "your say"....I was getting really upset by all the negativity going on...and so agree that this type of discussion should never be part of an open forum...I would never badmouth someone in PUBLIC (and try not to in private as well...)





I have always wanted to go to your sales, but I am too far to come (I know, people do come from far away, but...) and while I am disappointed you do not offer online sales, I now understand why. Thank you for clarifying that for me and other who wondered.

You have every right to run your BUSINESS the way you see fit and after 30 yeears, I think you DO know what you are doing!


----------



## Royal Crescent (Oct 31, 2009)

I did not read the part of the post when it apparently got ugly. But I did follow your link and see the pictures of Buckeroo and he looks great. You would never know he is 31 yo. No matter what someone likes or does not like, it is wrong to slam someone, esp. on a public forum. Your post had a lot of good points!

Barb


----------



## Carolyn R (Oct 31, 2009)

Robin, I really hope this type of negativity doesn't deter you all from holding the sale in the future. I have already made plans to venture the 10 hours and attend next October while my husband spends the weekend hunting in Indiana.


----------



## Reble (Oct 31, 2009)

So Sorry, glad I missed the other topic....


----------



## tagalong (Oct 31, 2009)

> I'd also like to see the moderators of the board publicly censure and perhaps suspend posting priviledges to anyone who posts openly hurtful things that are directed at individuals or individual farms.


I'm not sure that public censuring is appropriate (why carry on like the troublemakers? ) - but I know _for a fact _that the moderators have banned many people who attacked other posters/farms etc.



> Now for those of you who still don't get the big picture- it is absolutely absurd of you to post the low prices on a public forum-hence why we don't offer the Oktoberfest online for the World to see. We reward those who show up and take advantage of the one day sale with low, low prices. For those of you who post the low sale prices for the Oktoberfest or any other of the sales similar- YOU are hurting the entire industry and yourself. YOU should be proud and smart enough to keep to yourself the fact that you bought a $4000 colt for $400.


I did not see the nastiness in question (thank goodness!) and any such complaints should be addressed to the sale management in private as opposed to bleating them all over a forum... but to be honest *Robin*, people will _always_ discuss auction prices after the fact. Any breed. Any sale. On many forums. I am not sure how one can stop people from sharing that information. I am also not sure why it should be a big secret. Others who were not there want to know what they missed. Those who were there may want to share the wonderful purchases they made. Personally, I would be be_ thrilled_ to get a quality horse for only $400 at a sale... and more would attend that same sale next year looking for their own bargain... so how does that hurt the industry? How does it hurt the purchaser who had a good eye to get a good horse at a low price?

And this comment kind of proves my point...







> As for posting the sales, it let me know that someday I may be lucky enought to buy one of your outstanding horses.


People will always want to know the prices. The high sellers as well as the low ones. It piques their interest for the future. And as I said, that holds true across all breeds and all disciplines.... a quality horse is one to be proud of - no matter what he sold for.

And I think Buckeroo looks great - especially for a 31 year old!


----------



## Southern Belle Farm (Oct 31, 2009)

That's the problem with forums. With this many different people, and everybody has their own thoughts and beliefs about everything. Remember back at election time? There's a couple forums I won't even go back to, and any I'm on I mostly lurk, hardly ever speak up as I don't want to have to leave again! Don't let one person chase you away, as I can see 99% of people here support you and think you do a wonderful job. Now I didn't see the original post but someone complaining about high prices? Are you supposed to give your valuable animals away for free? I don't think there's a breeder in the whole world who would do that! I know I can't currently afford from a big breeder, but that shows the quality of horses they put out!


----------



## zoey829 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks for posting and defending yourself. You try to make everyone happy and it will never work. No good deed goes unpunished!! It gives us a chance to meet, chat and see some beatuiful horses. Heck if we get a deal, great! After all people do not have to attend. I didnt get a chance to go but I think it is a chance to have a good time by one and all!!


----------



## S Bar P (Oct 31, 2009)

I was fortunate to have friends attend Oktoberfest. With their help and cell phones I was able to purchase a colt, pay with my credit card and jump him on their trailer to come home. I am very excited about this colt! He has settled in well here. Thank you, LKF, for the opportunity to purchase him.


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 31, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about that. We love your horses. We have a mini who has buckeroo in her bloodlines. I wish I could own a few of his sons and daughters. My mom always told us if you don't have something good to say about someone don't say anything at all.

We are blessed to have great breeders like you and your family. I love your horses. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## midnight star stables (Oct 31, 2009)

Robin...



I have always looked up to you. You have a wonderful way with words and an excellent choice in horses! I wish I had been able to go to the Octoberfest but thank you you for hosting it. There were some beautiful horses there. I feel sorry that you have to go through so much trouble



Some people should be ashamed.


----------



## midnight star stables (Oct 31, 2009)

tagalong said:


> And I think Buckeroo looks great - especially for a 31 year old!


I agree! I have a 27 year old stallion who is starting to show his age, but to have one that is 31 and STILL producing is simply AMAZING.



to LKF.


----------



## little lady (Oct 31, 2009)

Kudos Robin!!!



Well put. You and your family should stand proud for your horses are a large piece of the QUALITY miniature horse pie.

What happened here is what happens when you take various people from various stages and parts of the world and put them together. We all have our own opinions and everyone should respect that. The old saying goes "If you don't have something nice to say don't say anything at all" more people should live by that. This "drama" is part of the reason I got out of the big horse industry and moved miniatures. After several years of following this forum and visiting other miniature horse websites I was impressed as to how friendly miniature horse people seemed. Now this has me wondering.

I am hoping to visit LFK in the spring as family issues did not allow me to attend Octoberfest. Hopefully there will be another Octoberfest because as another poster said it gives all of us average people hope that someday we may be able to own a part of miniature horse history.





Again Thank you LFK and Robin for all you do for the miniature horse industry!


----------



## horsehug (Oct 31, 2009)

Robin,

I have loved Buckeroo for all the 21 years I have been in the mini business. And I'd love to be able to come to the Octoberfest sale. I wish you were not so far away from Southwest Wyoming.

I agree with the others who have said what a fantastic opportunity it has been for people to get Quality horses that they can afford.

Also I want to say you have a wonderful way of explaining and expressing things.

I have corresponded more over the years with your brother John because I have been interested in and supportive of his research on dwarfism. But it was a post of yours that was so well written and explanatory on the LB Forum one time on that subject, that I chose to put it on my own website for people to learn from.

Thanks to your whole family for all you have done.

Susan O.


----------



## End Level Farms (Oct 31, 2009)

I for one can not WAIT to make the trip there someday for Oktoberfest.

Congrats and keep up the good work. I love your horses.


----------



## ruffian (Oct 31, 2009)

We have been to LKF several times, and EVERY TIME have been treated as a welcome guest! Oktoberfest was no exception. We had a marvelous time, Robin and Marianne are gracious hosts, and I would have bought 10 or 12 if hubby hadn't been sitting right next to me! There was a pali colt that I should have put in the backseat of the pickup and brought home. There were a lot of very lucky and happy buyers!

"And which of us wouldn't love to have the opportunity to give Buckeroo a kiss on the muzzle to thank him for all he's done. "

I've had the opportunity to do this, and it is the thrill of a lifetime.

Some people are like Cockroaches. I remember a study done one time. Something about putting cockroaches in a box and seeing what happened. I think it was also done with ants. The ants helped each other, putting themselves in danger to allow others to survive and escape. Some died. Others helped each other out of the box.

The cockroaches, instead of helping each other. would literally pull back the ones trying to escape, and try to use the others, no matter what the damage, to get out of the box themselves. They ended up fighting and killing each other to try to escape.

So instead of some people applauding good things and wonderful people, like cockroaches they have to pull them down to make themselves better.

ROBIN - YOU GO GIRL!! You know our feelings. I am honored to know you, Marianne, and John, and WILL be back to the farm to buy! While that happens we will continue on with our breeding and show program, with our Buckeroo Grandsons, Granddaughters, and grandget!!


----------



## copperwood farm (Oct 31, 2009)

You are the best.....as well as the rest of your family. Keep up the good work and we will hopefully see you in the spring.


----------



## Frankie (Oct 31, 2009)

As I get older, don't get into the back and forth talk.

I will simply say this.

Because of work I feed at 4:45 am. What gets me out there is a 29" BTU son. Tango, who more than lives up to his name.

I am happy to go out at that time as I get a greeting like no other, and think each and every day,,,, this smile is brought to you by LKF!





For me, says it all.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Oct 31, 2009)

Robin - I love your farm and I love your sales that you put on. I have not been able to come to one, as I am only 20 and I am in SC - very far away. I hope to one day come up there and buy a direct son and/or daughter of the great Buckeroo himself. 

I swear I love Buckeroo - he is the most amazing horse I HAVE EVER SEEN. If I ever did see him in person, I would cry just being able to see, touch and feel one of the most important horses in Miniature Horse History. 

DO NOT LET OTHERS BRING YOU DOWN. WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND AND THEY WILL GET THEIRS, IN DUE TIME.


----------



## Tony (Oct 31, 2009)

I did not read the original post and applaud you, Robin, for your excellent response. I have known the Eberth's since Robin was a tiny little girl and have nothing but the highest regard for them and for their excellence. They, among others, have made the industry and kept it a viable business for many years and will continue to do so in the future. Rather than any criticism, I encourage each and every person to learn by their excellent example.

Tony Greaves


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm again sorry the earlier post turned ugly, I'm not sure why this happens on

here sometimes. I did read some of it before it was deleted

and couldn't believe the turn it took.

Our stallion is a buckeroo GS on top and a Buck the system GS on bottom

and I applaud you for your successful breeding program. And we are very

happy with him.

I hope we can attend the Oktoberfest sale one day when schedules and work allow

Remember please 95% of the people that are breeding miniatures, see your program

as the top and I'm sure you will remain there, as the biggest contributor to the miniature horse

industry in our country as well as many other countries.




To the Little King Farm

Thank you for thinking of us smaller breeders


----------



## Miniv (Oct 31, 2009)

Robin,

The most important paragraph (in my opinion) that you wrote is ---

Now for those of you who still don't get the big picture- it is absolutely absurd of you to post the low prices on a public forum-hence why we don't offer the Oktoberfest online for the World to see. We reward those who show up and take advantage of the one day sale with low, low prices. For those of you who post the low sale prices for the Oktoberfest or any other of the sales similar- YOU are hurting the entire industry and yourself. YOU should be proud and smart enough to keep to yourself the fact that you bought a $4000 colt for $400. Because as far as anyone would know (unless they were here) - by looking at the quality and the pedigree- most people would assume you paid a lot for it- therefore increasing the value of the horse and increasing the value of it's potential foals. However- by posting that you paid $400 for a $4000 colt- people will ask "what is wrong with it? It must not be show quality? I sure wouldn't breed a $400. horse!"[ In turn hurting yourself, your horse, your breeidng program, our program, the sale, and the overall industry. For those of you that do not know- 4 World Champions have now come from past Oktoberfest sales- so they aren't junk!

The person who was nitpicking about timing of receiving papers........ They are just bottom of the barrel lickers..... You held up your end of the bargain. I could share some interesting stories about other pioneers in the industry, but won't.

Maryann


----------



## SilverRidgeMinis (Oct 31, 2009)

My sister and I so enjoyed both the Hertiage Sales and the Oktoberfest Sales. I have not been to every single one but the ones I have went to have been great. I especially enjoy the Oktoberfest Sale because it gives some of us a very unique chance at bringing home some nice horses for very reasonable prices. I came home with two horses last year. I didn't attend this year because the my barns are full and overflowing plus we expecting a few foals next year. I have attended Bluegrass Miniature Horse Clubs meetings at Little Kings over the years and the very special breeding seminar this year. I have always been treated very nicely at Little Kings no matter what event or sale was going on. Robin and Marianne are extremely good hosts. And they both answer your questions about the horses, feeding, and breeding. I have the utmost respect for them and the experience they share with others.

Please don't let the rotten apples ruin your Oktoberfest Sale. I personnally appreciate that you have this sale and hope you will continue to have it. We love your horses and the Buckeroo look.

Sincerely,

Freida


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Oct 31, 2009)

I have just a couple things to say here.

My dream came true to see the one and only Buckeroo on Oct 17th. He is absolutely fabulous, oh yeah I got a picture of him to cherish.

I got to see the LKF and meet Robin and Marianne. They are special people to open up their home and give us an oportunity to purchase some of the wonderful horses they breed.

They fed us and helped all of us with our sales. Wonderful people, awesome animals. Thank you again.


----------



## Jean_B (Oct 31, 2009)

Robin - I am glad you came on here to set the record straight.

I've been in this business a long time, and I must say that a very positive thing to happen to the industry is the internet.

But I also believe that the internet is absolutely the WORST things to happen to the industry as well....particularly "open" forums....not intending to slam the well intentions of this and many other forums that exist out there related to the miniature horse industry. But people are able to post things while often times hidden behind a vale of secret identities. They post things as if they were fact, when in fact they are rumor, slander, innuendo. But the reader doesn't know the true facts and a cloud is forever in the reader's mind. I have often seen slanderous postings on here where the rebuttals degenerate to the low level of the gutter snipe that posted the original message.

But Robin - you posted your defense with honor and dignity, and those of us who are proud to own descendents of Buckeroo thank you!!


----------



## Arion Mgmt (Oct 31, 2009)

I am so glad that Robin and Mom were able to come here and defend themselves in a professional and ADULT manner.

I for one read and saw all the ugliness. It took all I had to stay away and just troll this board. I was not there for this Oktoberfest so I could not say anything about what happened other than what my family told me.. My kids had to come first this time.

Her response was to let everyone "that has a brain" know we ARE HERE FOR EVERYONE, ESPECIALLY the small breeder or enthusiast, USE THAT TO YOUR ADVANTAGE. We see the wheel attempted to be reinvented all the time, either in farm promotion or breeding and genetics. Use what we know that works or doesnt, dont be afraid to ask, you will be most certainly suprised as to the response from any of us. If any of you really know us, you know we are trying new and different things all the time, in promotion and breeding.

My sister and mother have their thoughts and ideas, I have mine as well. We sometimes might be similar, slightly different or down right disagee.... however we never disagree on what is the best for the long term future success of this breed...... And what should or needs to be done for the betterment of this breed ............(for those who know me-- I mean height registry ))

So needless to say, the Oktoberfest is done in a specific way, if any of you were to sit down and say to yourselves, I have a "few hundred " horses and some I need to SELL to get the overhead down, not because they are bad horses, you are in a BUSINESS, running a business, and dealing with costs, profits, losses, TAXES etc etc, if that doesnt sink in, then you will not be in this long, or any animal breed, horses, dogs, cows or CATS!

The easiest way is a low cost sale to transfer LKF loss of profit and gain of less overhead to a buyer that is MORE THAN WILLING TO GET A DEAL. SIMPLE SIMPLE SIMPLE business strategy done all the time in other industries. Just dont use this as a barometer of the ENTIRE industry. I dont go to a furniture outlet mall to get a deal on high end furniture and then go to a high end furniture dealer and expect the same price.......... geesh use some common sense... ooh I see that is hard to find nowadays isnt it.

Mom just happens to be doing this in the same place with no hoopla or prettiness. SAVES MONEY...... and whala you get EVEN BETTER PRICES.... The only difference is that you are buying something that IS WORTH MORE THAN A COUPLE HUNDRED BUCKS, and you can use that to help you make YOUR program better. Once a year deals that you SHOULD take advantage of, not belittle as a "oh look how bad the market and industry is in when LKF needs to let go horses for a 100 bucks"

I also am still selling horses for VERY HIGH END prices (5 figures), it just is not mainly here in the US. It is in THE REST OF THE WORLD. And if you think the US has the majority of the buyers and money, you have a lot more to learn about international markets and trends in the HORSE industry (not MINI HORSE). This is WHY the Oktoberfest is NOT ON THE INTERNET. I am having to deal with international buyers that would rather take a chance on a $100 horse in a sale online than buy a horse for $5000-10,000 from me with everything in order, guarantees etc. Is this starting to make sense? We are KILLING OUR OWN MARKET by using the internet for our convenience and "wanting to see in my home" attitude. AND THE WORLD IS TAKING ADVANTAGE OF OUR OWN LAZINESS AND GREED (along with our tanking dollar!! .....and thats all I have to say about that!)

So say what you will about the "big farm" and all its problems. All I have to say is if there werent still a few "big farms" in this industry right now, you wouldnt have "an industry" ....... and all of your "good" horses would have a hard time bringing any high "market value" since "the market" is based on industry trends.............And where does the "trends" come from????........ The big farms and what they are doing to deal with all the world market ebbs and flows.

Wow an entire response and not a bit about genetics... my family would be proud )))

Most respectfully,

John Eberth


----------



## MinisOutWest (Oct 31, 2009)

Very well said Robin and John-

Keep your chins up!

Angela and LK Duke Dreamer


----------



## Leeana (Oct 31, 2009)

Robin - You already know what I think of your farm and horses .... there is no question in the quality of horses you all produce ... Like I said several times, this was a sale .. no matter what the final prices were people would still turn it into the market and say "wow...is that all??". Now a days that seems like the automatic response to any auction or sale ...

I just LOVE my little king horses and buckeroo / btu bred horses and cannot thank you enough for them and for those horses standing out in my barn/pasture that you made "possible" ....

I made a thread (the one that was locked and then deleted per MY request..) for sale prices, I always enjoy following sale prices and wanted to see what several of the horses sold for that i was interested in ... Oktoberfest is such a great opportunity to get some nice horses at amazing prices and it is advertised as such and has been for how many years now?? There were just so many nasty posts on that thread and I & others just wanted to see the sale results, but I asked mary lou to delete the thread as there was just so many things said by people that just did not need to be said on this forum. I just hope after all this hoopla that the Eberth's can offer the sale agian next fall ..








:yeah


----------



## topnotchminis (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't post much, but just wanted to say that I hope I have the [SIZE=12pt]privilage [/SIZE]to come to your farm one day, and see the great horses you produce!( I also hope one day to bring one home



)


----------



## susanne (Oct 31, 2009)

Robin,

I read through the prices...thought many of the initial comments were a bit strange and read no further. I saw for myself what you had for sale and WISHED I could be there (with money, of course...)

I'll never forget the first time I saw Buckeroo's photo -- I literally jumped out of my chair. Since that day (I only discovered this forum when we adopted Mingus in 2002), I've seen get and grandget that have so boldly carried forth the Buckeroo legacy, and I've seen photos of him as an aging gentleman, still gorgeous. All of these speak of a once-in-a-lifetime horse.

In addition, I've admired what I have seen of your family through the internet.

Because of all of the above, my opinion could never be altered by auction prices being posted or negative comments. I was going to say that one would have to be blind to believe anyone dissing your horses -- but I AM blind (or very nearly so) and I still see the incredible quality of Buckeroo and his dynasty.

In other words, there is no need to defend yourself. The proof is in the pudding.

The negative comments, sadly, come with greatness. If Buckeroo weren't the force that he is, nobody would go to such lengths. As unwelcome as they may be, these snarky remarks are actually compliments in disguise.

[Now...as for someone sneaking into corrals and feeding your horses without permission -- if this happened on my farm they'd die...or worse.]


----------



## Samantha S (Nov 1, 2009)

VERY WELL SAID ROBIN- Proud to read that you defend your horses and your farm. It is soo sad that people are jealous and that it had to come to this. LKF has been a leader in the miniature horse industry for years and will continue to be. As most know, we love Buckeroo to death.



My dream was to come to the farm and see the "Big Man" himself and did so last year at the heritage sale. True love for me, that was my anniversary and I chose to get my picture taken with him. I love Buckeroo and the fact that he is 31 and doing well is a testiment to the work and dedication that you guys have for him and all your horses. We own a Buckeroo son, my ultimate dream came true just a couple of years ago. Zeph



did great again this year (if I can toot my own horn) and so did several of his sons,daughters, grand get and so on. Whether you like Buckeroo or LKF there is no mistaking the fact that LKF and their horses have improved and changed the industry for the better. We went to the sale and had a great time. We bought a gorgeous mare that had a colt beside her. Both are royally bred and we got one heck of a deal on them. They are a valued addition to our small farm and really were a steal. It upsets me that people become so clouded by jealousy that they feel that the only way to make themselves,their horses and breeding program better is by defaming and trying to tear down other farms.



If you don't like the horses or the farm don't go! As for me, I will gladly attend each Octoberfest and see what other steals I can get! I agree about posting the prices, I got a steal but that does not mean I will shout it to the world! What I pay and sell a horse for is the business of the buyer and seller. I don't think the sale hurts the industry, it gives several people the chance to own some really great horses. How many people have said that they want a Buckeroo bred horse but thought they could not afford it, well for one day a year you can.I would have paid more but did not have to. It amazes me that you think it is bad that you got a steal on a horse that is worth $4000 but paid $400, yet once that horse gets to your farm and you start breeding it or later want to sell it or it's offspring I guarantee you will not mention " I paid $400 but I want $1000 for each foal, or stud fee is $1000, or resell that horse for $400 because you know that the horse is well worth alot more and so are his foals. If you wanted that $400 colt, then head to the farm or plan for transportation. I promise I paid alot more for Zephyr and he is worth every penny and I do not regret what I paid for him. You never pay to much for a horse if it is worth it to you. Robin, don't let a few people out of millions get you down, keep up the great work and I will see you and your family again next year.


----------



## barnbum (Nov 1, 2009)

> My dream was to come to the farm and see the "Big Man" himself and did so last year at the heritage sale.


Wow! Your picture with him? That's truly a treasure! I own ONE Breyer's horse, wanna guess who it is?





When all is said and done, is anyone really going to put stock into any negative comments about a big farm such as this? I'm an outsider in the sense that I've never been to LKF; I couldn't pick the folks who are involved out of a small group of people. BUT, when I bought my first mini, I didn't care about the papers; the very wise owner gave them to me anyway and I kept the paperwork up. Soon after, at the county fair--yes--*county* fair, I got to chatting with an older man about miniatures in the horse barn. He asked about my new mare, and I told him I remember seeing some "Buckeroo" names on her papers. He reaction was priceless delight. He said to make sure that is mentioned in all sales of foals and I'd have no problem selling them. He said I'd have them sold when they were a few days old! He was so smitten with Buckeroo, which made me take note and investigate.

I have read time after time about folks who have been involved with some kind of event at LKF and their words/feelings glow when they write about it. I, myself, have gotten quite teary over posted pictures of that big party--the Heritage Sale (right?)--that show Buckeroo on stage with his get. If I was actually there I'd most likely blubber uncontrollably in my dessert. I will grieve deeply when the news of Buckeroo's...never mind...don't want to think about it.

So--I just can't imagine a few negative replies can have any lasting effect on your reputation. I'm an outside--a nobody in the world of minis, and any such comments would make my eyes rolls. But the years of reading the amazing stories have made a lasting impression.


----------



## Margaret (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi Robin, Sorry that happened, and I understand your feelings, and frustrations.

I just wanted to say that many years ago I purchased a White Russian Filly from you named Rose, and I was very pleased. Your assistance and counsel at that time was very helpful and I am one of your happy customers.

Thank you for all that you do.


----------



## Mini Gaits Farm (Nov 1, 2009)

Robin, I would like to take this opportunity to thank you and the family for all that you do for *all* of the people in the miniature horse industry. I have had the priveledge to see it from a close up view. My husband and I had attended every Heritage Sale and each time we left LKF we were in utter amazement. What an event, one in my opinion that has never been duplicated. But my real venture started with you on September 5, 2006 when I came to the farm to help with some paperwork, ironically for the first Oktoberfest sale. Little did I know then that it would be one of the best things that had ever happened in my life. I remember the anticipation of driving into the farm and the questions that were rolling through my mind...."how is a country bumpkin like me gonna fit in here?", "Can I live up to their expectations?", "these are important people in the industry and I am nobody, how will I be received?"....it goes on and on. I don't think I have ever told you this, but this is exactly "how I felt". I guess you could call it intimidation, all of which was falsely created in my mind. As I drove into the farm, the dogs were chasing my truck, but I will never forget baby deer galloping beside of the truck and then poking his head in when I opened the door. OMG, it was amazing. Not only were the animals a great welcoming committee, but you all were as well. I was only there a few days when the phone rang. You probably don't remember this, but I will never forget it because this is what eased my "intimidation" and changed my feelings about you forever. It was a lady that was looking to spend only about $300 for a pet miniature. You didn't have anything for her but the gentle tone that you used with that lady and the time that you spent educating her on miniature horses was just amazing. I couldn't believe it. I hate to admit it, but I guess I expected you to just blow her off and get off of the phone as quickly as possible, but that was far from what happened. My only regret at that very moment was that I had not gotten to know you sooner. I never called or came around previously for the fear of sounding stupid and possibly feeling even more stupid after approaching you. How very wrong of me to assume that as nothing could be further from the truth. Anyway, I would just like to say that the time I have spent with you and the family has been an amazing journey and a true gift. I wish everyone could see you through my eyes, but that is simply not possible. Maybe the offensive posters have the false intimidation that I once had and the only way they know how to express it is by saying ugly and false things, regretfully on a public forum. If that is so, it is such a shame that they totally ruined a golden opportunity to know some of the very best people in the world.

Anyway, I am touched by the responses on this post and I know you are as well. I am going to try and print it out for you so I can hand it to you on a bad day when people who simply do not know you are giving you a hard time. Do remember that way more people admire you than not and also remember all of the dreams that you have made come true for the "little fish" in this great big pond. On behalf of the lady on the phone that wanted the $300 pet all the way up to the people who buy your very best, THANK YOU, and please never stop being you and doing all that you do. I can assure you that it does not go unnoticed by the people that really matter.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Nov 1, 2009)

Sheesh, there's always someone that takes a GREAT THING and tries to ruin it for everyone else.... don't let them get to you!

Buckeroo is one of my favorite horses, I'd always heard his name spoken with great reverence when we first got into minis. Then when I actually saw his picture, I wasn't disappointed! I finally got "my own" Buckeroo grandson four years ago, and his foals this year are amazing!

I know what I'm doing now- I'm saving my $$ for NEXT year's Oktoberfest....



Tell the "Ol' Man" I'll be there to kiss his nose!

Lucy


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Nov 1, 2009)

I have always said and always will say, you are the NUMBER ONE FARM in the industry, and you have produced a heck of a lot of darn nice horses. It tickes me off to no end that people will bad mouth you because you breed good horses and might be a little expensive, because that is the name you earned for yourself, you are the ones that worked your butts of and at the end of they day, you probably have more national champions that came off your farm then any other farm out there.

Im sorry Robin that you have to deal with people like this! You are a super nice person, and I can't wait till the day I buy a horse from you, and I know it will be one of my best horses!!

Gage


----------



## AshleyNicole (Nov 1, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]I am relatively new to mini horses; my first one was just an unregistered gelding. The guy we bought him from gave us an AMHR magazine and I noticed a lot of horses that came from your farm in there. After looking it up online and reading about Buckaroo and your farm, it really inspired me to want to get into this industry. I hope to one day own a Buckeroo son(after graduating college) and anyone who would disrespect that horse and your farm does not belong in this industry. Since I've gotten my first mini horse I have encountered the most wonderful and helpful people anywhere. I really doubt that I would be so interested in starting to show if I had come across people like those you mentioned. I do hope you reconsider when it comes to posting on this board, I'm sure all of us could benefit from your knowledge. I'm sure it was jealously more than anything that inspired such meanness. Someone said that Buckeroo is a once in a lifetime horse. I think that's true, not only for you and your family but for anyone who has owned or will ever own a Buckeroo bred horse. You can pick one out anywhere.



[/SIZE]


----------



## JeanH (Nov 1, 2009)

My sister, Kathy, and I started in the Shetland industry in 1971 and in the Miniature industry in 1991. We were a very successful team for many, many years. I no longer am involved, but Kathy continues a training barn of Shetland and Miniatures still today.

We were once told by a very wise saddlebred/hackney/shetland trainer "when they STOP talking about you is when you need to start worrying, as long as people talk, you're doing the right things to be successful!"

Jean


----------



## sfmini (Nov 2, 2009)

Robin, this is such a shame that you needed to defend yourselves, but not a surprise based on my experience. I didn't see the nasty comments, so can only use my imagination there.

We have known you and your family since the early days, back in the 80's when we first started showing minis. I remember all of you kids and your mom hustling and working hard and showing really nice horses. You all have impressed me from the start and still do. You worked hard to get where you are today, and work hard to stay there, and your willingness to share your knowledge with others is really great. I attended one of your seminars a few years ago and was highly impressed, and learned a few new things from you. I am hoping to come to another if the timing works out.

To still have the patience to talk kindly to the lady wanting the cheap pet is truly something else. I know I can no longer face going to Equine Affaire any more, too many people telling me they have a dog bigger than that...... Just not sure I can smile and do that any more.

I do see your point about the posting of prices, but, I do like to see them. I know seeing this year's was a kick in my behind, I should have been there!!

Prices also tell me which auctions to avoid if I want to get a fair price on a horse (most of them anymore). I don't think the prices you got were an embarrassment, you were very clear on what you were selling and why, and I think that sale was truly a great opportunity for those of us with less money to spend to get a very nice horse.

I think you are a master at marketing, and people should be learning from your example rather than slamming you due to jealousy.

I agree with Jean, the time to stop worrying is when people stop talking about you, personally I want to pass on that and stay out of that league and just try to start enjoying the horses again, something that hasn't happened for a few years now.

Hang in there, there are more people who respect and admire you than there are those with sour grapes.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Nov 2, 2009)

Buckeroo has done alot for this industry and isn't worth dragging thru mud. He will always be known as the great ones. Its a shame to chase off people that does do good for our industry.


----------



## uwharrie (Nov 2, 2009)

Robin

No need to defend yourself or your breeding practices. Your record speaks for itself.

Folks seem to always aim to shoot down those at the top.

As for posting the prices, don't think of it as all bad. Had I known horses of that quality sold for those prices I would have been there myself. I would have never dreamed I could get that level of quality at a price I could afford.

Now I know and just maybe I can make it next year.


----------



## LC Farm (Nov 2, 2009)

I really hope you don't let a few people represent the majority of us. I think most of the people on LB would agree that Buckeroo is one of the greatest horses ever and you are very generous people in sharing your vast knowledge. I've never met you but hope to someday. I hope you stay. I come on here to learn and I like learning from the best.


----------



## Robin (Nov 2, 2009)

God Love you Sherri! If you only knew how important you are to us- and it isn't what you "do" for us, it is that you just seem to say the right thing at the right time and that alone makes everything OK again. You are a gift to us and the first day you came in here was God's timing I know for a fact. Thank you, thank you.

I really wasn't asking for this "boost" of support- Honestly- I wasn't trying to be that selfish- but it does help I look at what My Mom has done all her life and raised all of us kids to be "good" people- no matter what we do or who we are with. I take comments to heart not because it hurts ME, but because it reflects on Mom and Buckeroo. Those of you who really know Mom, knows that she is the Wizard behind the curtain- she taught all of us kids what we know when it comes to breeding, showing, training, marketing, foaling, feeding, etc. I still to this day answer questions for people and my response is" Well Mom always said or Mom taught us, or it was Mom's plan to.." etc. I don't deserve any of these compliments- she does. If it wasn't for her love of Buckeroo, us kids and her loyalty to see something thru- I honestly am not sure where the miniature horse industry would be today.

I look back at the old days when I was just a kid teasing people at the shows and running around with thier kids- people like Boones, Bob and Rita King, the Soats, Brewers, Kerbys, Wagners, Graysons, Erwins, Bridges, Cavanaughs, McDougalls, Stouts, Dredges, Greaves, and the list could go on and on. I had no clue what Mom was working so hard for, or why she made us go into that stupid showmanship class. But now I know. I told someone the other day- there isn't a state in this country, or maybe even a country in this World that if I had a problem, I couldn't pick up the phone and call someone and say "this is Robin from LKF with Buckeroo- I need some help." Mom has created this ability and security and life for me and my family. She has done her part of contributing to the betterment of the "breed". She has way outstood the test of time. I could count on one hand the number of farms that are still in the industry, still actively participating since the late 70s like Mom. I know she is my Mom- but stepping back, going thru the books and reading the history of the miniature horse- if you were to remove Buckeroo, remove the story of Mom and Lowell, remove all the show titles, remove all the foals and their show titles, remove all John's knowledge of the genetics of the miniature horse, remove the first $100,000 price tag....where would the industry be today? Yes I know- hindsight is 20/20, but just for a moment stop and wonder.

I guess what I am trying to say is- the price of a horse really doesn't matter, show titles really don't matter, it is the overall "market" and people that matter. It is what you learn from the industry and what you can pass on to others that carries on an industry, carries on the integrity, encourages others to be involved and to strengthen and grow an industry. That is why I get defensive, that is why I take to heart when others don't just give constructive criticism, but they thrive on hate, greed and jealousy. That makes us go backwards, that makes everyone feel on edge and uncomfortable. That makes all my Mom has worked for- for over 30 years blow away with the hot air!

Sorry for the dissertation. Thank you again. And for those you of who still have the perception that we are a "big farm", or to "expensive", or "unapproachable with your questions", send me an e-mail. I am always here to help, answer questions, see if I can find you that "right" horse you are looking for. There is no stupid question. There is no dream too big! If you are successful, we all are successful- at least that is the way Mom taught us to think.

Thanks again-Robin-LKF


----------



## Reble (Nov 2, 2009)

Robin said:


> I take comments to heart not because it hurts ME, but because it reflects on Mom and Buckeroo. Those of you who really know Mom, knows that she is the Wizard behind the curtain- she taught all of us kids what we know when it comes to breeding, showing, training, marketing, foaling, feeding, etc. I still to this day answer questions for people and my response is" Well Mom always said or Mom taught us, or it was Mom's plan to.." etc. I don't deserve any of these compliments- she does. If it wasn't for her love of Buckeroo, us kids and her loyalty to see something thru- I honestly am not sure where the miniature horse industry would be today.
> I guess what I am trying to say is- the price of a horse really doesn't matter, show titles really don't matter, it is the overall "market" and people that matter. It is what you learn from the industry and what you can pass on to others that carries on an industry, carries on the integrity, encourages others to be involved and to strengthen and grow an industry.
> 
> There is no stupid question. There is no dream too big! If you are successful, we all are successful- at least that is the way Mom taught us to think.
> ...


You are an excellent, wonderful, amazing, kind, loveable daughter, and your Mom did an excellent job


----------



## sfmini (Nov 2, 2009)

Your Mom did a phenomenal job with all of you and she should be very proud of you guys.






You can add me to the list of people who take what she says to heart. I will never forget her telling me quite emphatically to keep any fillies by Fishers Master Mickey because they make great broodmares. We only had one filly by him, and she is still on our farm and I plan to test her to see how she does. I had planned to stop breeding (and I have) but I have to make an exception here based on her statements.

If she hadn't said that, she would have been sold long ago as she is kind of a plain Jane (actually that is her name), but oh, can she TROT. I think it is worth hanging on to her so we can benefit from what she can do, I would be sick to have sold her at a low price and then see something wonderful produced for someone else.

I have done that too many times, realize too late that I sold a really good producing horse. Hindsight is 20/20 and this time I will have faith in your Mom's advice and see what happens.


----------



## Robin (Nov 2, 2009)

sfmini said:


> If she hadn't said that, she would have been sold long ago as she is kind of a plain Jane (actually that is her name), but oh, can she TROT. I think it is worth hanging on to her so we can benefit from what she can do, I would be sick to have sold her at a low price and then see something wonderful produced for someone else.I have done that too many times, realize too late that I sold a really good producing horse. Hindsight is 20/20 and this time I will have faith in your Mom's advice and see what happens.


Too many times I have seen those "plain Janes" get tossed out of a program. But I will have to say- bred right- they can be the best producers- especially motion. I sure hope she proves Mom right

Thanks-Robin-LKF


----------



## sfmini (Nov 2, 2009)

Ah, the million dollar question is to figure out how to breed her right, especially given that I have just buried myself in debt to buy a show filly....

My options at home are:

SF Mahogany Bay - sire is LK Super Supreme

LM Im A Buckin Hawk - sire is your Junior

Vermilyea Farms Prime Time Pic - was a reserve national champion junior stallion.

Maybe one of Mike McCabe's stallions.

But, Super is an option, maybe depending on you guys. Need to ask your Mom what the Mickey girls cross well with.


----------



## Robin (Nov 2, 2009)

sfmini said:


> Ah, the million dollar question is to figure out how to breed her right, especially given that I have just buried myself in debt to buy a show filly....My options at home are:
> 
> SF Mahogany Bay - sire is LK Super Supreme
> 
> ...


I would breed her to what you know best- Mahogany. I think that would have a great chance of being something showy with motion and have the power and body that is takes to drive. Many people overlook the body style of these winning driving horses- they are not the refined type- those type - generally speaking- can't hack it. It takes too much to go around that ring multiple times in multiple classes to win those titles.

Anyway- I would decide whether you want to produce a driving horse or a halter horse. The best example of a Mickey daughter we had is Wild Thing- bred to Russian-- produced awesome movers. Bred to Buckeroo- produced Buffy- Top Ten mare, World Champion Produce of Dam and halter champion foals. Bred to Psyched Up- foals in between- free moving and very pretty. But then again- I think she is beautiful and can move like a freight train! I only wish I had 10 more mares like her. But she herself would never win in the halter class or dirivng- she is too small to drive and too heavy bodied to show. She is the epitome of a top broodmare! Not every National Champion can produce one and not every one that produces a National Champion could win one themselves. That is where genetics, knowing your horse's attributes and faults and years of breeding experience comes into play (hence my Mom.

Robin-LKF


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 4, 2009)

Not every National Champion can produce one and not every one that produces a National Champion could win one themselves. That is where genetics, knowing your horse's attributes and faults and years of breeding experience comes into play (hence my Mom. 
Robin-LKF

Very well said and oh sooo true. I am another fan of Buckeroo and LKF. I cry everytime I watch the Heritage Sale video stallion presentation. There is just something magical that gives me goosebumps. I have never been to LKF or met Buckeroo but oh how I wish I could. I have to say that he is on the top of my celebrities list to kiss!! What a legacy.......... Kudos to you Robin and your family and farm. I for one have emailed with questions and asking advice about our Buckeroo bred horses from Robin and each and every time I got a very informed response. Thank You Robin!


----------



## Deb E (Nov 4, 2009)

> I purchased a filly at the Octoberfest, and I don't think she is the junk that some have referenced these sale horses as being. And her pedigree would not indicate that either! I am happy with my purchase, and isn't that what it is all about?






">


----------



## MindyLee (Nov 4, 2009)

Deb E said:


> > I purchased a filly at the Octoberfest, and I don't think she is the junk that some have referenced these sale horses as being. And her pedigree would not indicate that either! I am happy with my purchase, and isn't that what it is all about?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT A CUTIE! and look at that face! I would NEVER concider this horse junk as wow wow wow!

CONGATS on your purchas!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 4, 2009)

Robin,

Great post and all I can say is 'DITTO'

Janet and I attended the first and most of the rest of the Heritage Sales. We bought some nice horses and always had a great time at a very well run event. The Oktoberfest Sale is a different type event but one that provides an excellent opportunity for buyers. Unfortunately our sales in Mount Airy are always on the 3rd Saturday which is a long standing part of our lease with the facility, otherwise we would be at your sale.

Your farm and family are a true asset to the miniature horse industry.

Ronnie


----------



## Carolyn R (Nov 4, 2009)

Okay, I posted this on the Green Castle sale, and I 'll post it on here, just something I feel strongly about, beyond this, I don't think it is anybody else's call.

"Here's an idea,(I am sure I will get flamed for)

Wouldn't it be nice if WE LEFT IT TO THE ONES HOLDING THE SALE AND THOSE MONITORING THE FORUM?

You want to advertise with LB and pay for an ad, then you get to let others know about the sale in advance, members can ask about lot numbers, and the typical chatter that goes on before the sale like who's going and if so and so buys one can it get a ride.....nice polite conversation.

Then when the sale is over, leave it to the one who paid for the ad, the one that paid the expenses to put the sale on, the ones that invited strangers to come and visit, if they don't care then the prices and after sale chatter will be allowed to be posted, if they choose not to have any after market info issued on the LB forum, then it is prearranged when they purchased the ad.

Isn't that just a good bussiness practice?

I think If someone chooses not to advertise with LB the sale will not be discussed at all, period. Before, during, or after. They are not supporting this site, they are not permitted to free advertising by having people discuss it on the forum.



















, this is all said with a light heart, just my thoughts on the practice"


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Nov 4, 2009)

I have never had the oppurtunity to make it out there to LKF not even when I was almost like right down the road. It sucks because now I am in Colorado and man do I plan to attend the sale next year... Ever since I have been involved in the minis and shetlands I have literally idolized LKF. Robin, I really admire all your hardwork and dedication. I hope to see the BIG MAN before its too late. But I don't see that happening anytime soon though. I have a friend who has attended the Oktoberfest for as long as I can remember and I am always so jealous of her. Someday I will get to go...


----------

